# west midlands meet up???



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone from west midlands area for a cockapoo meet up?


----------



## oscar1 (May 3, 2012)

Oscar is definitely up for it (and Rebecca) will even bring squeaky toys. x


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

count me and roscoe in. any details on location


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

Me and Archie would be interested, dependant on dates and locations ...


----------



## Cris (Jun 15, 2011)

Keltie and me would try and make it.


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

When ever really, on a nice weekend would be nice if we could arrange a meet up.

I live nr wolverhampton. where is best for everyone else?


----------



## Arrem (Apr 8, 2012)

There is this event for July which we intend to visit.
The Labradoodle Trust Doodlefest - 
Saturday July 14th 2012 - 
South Staffordshire College, 
Rodbaston, 
Penkridge, 
STAFFORD, 
ST19 5PH.

Click the link and check out the details of the event which could be a lot of fun.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Deb and Roscoe are in lichfield we don't mind where the meet is.


----------



## lauren (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh would love teddy to meet some other cockapoos xx


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

Molly and I would love to meet up. We live near Stafford.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Molly and I are more West Midlanders so might be up for a meeting if we can make it.


----------



## oscar1 (May 3, 2012)

Oscar is near Wolverhampton / Dudley the same as Bertie, but we are happy to travel a but. Cannock seems to be in the middle for most of us but I don't really know the area and where dogs can be let off to run safely. We know a place called Himley Hall (so does Bertie) in Dudley but this would be quite a journey for some. Any ideas??


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Arrem said:


> There is this event for July which we intend to visit.
> The Labradoodle Trust Doodlefest -
> Saturday July 14th 2012 -
> South Staffordshire College,
> ...


Ooohh my birthday, but I live way too far


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

We are happy to travel to Himley Hall.


----------



## Arrem (Apr 8, 2012)

There's always Cannock Chase, or Chasewater perhaps?


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi I live in north Birmingham and would love to meet up. chase water park is lovely.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi
Milo and me are near to lichfield
Would love to meet up depending on dates and venue

Val


----------



## ArchieH (May 6, 2012)

We are Walsall & we too would love to meet up! Like the sound of the Doodlefest at Rodbaston too!


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi all
Himley is good open area for them to run around.

Would be up for cannock chase or chasewater as bertie hasn't been there yet.


----------



## ArchieH (May 6, 2012)

Any of the suggestions are great for us - it will be the date that is more difficult! Any ideas?


----------



## oscar1 (May 3, 2012)

Himley or one of the places in cannock (cannock chase or chasewater) is fine for Oscar, which ever suits others. We're pretty flexible on the date but weekends will be easiest. Looking forward to this!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

So jealous, we used to live in north birmingham and would have loved to join you all


----------



## Kerry24 (Sep 20, 2011)

We're Walsall/Wolves so would be up for a meet... Cannock chase is always lovely. Weekends are best for us. Let me know dates!

Kerry & Pareto


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Any weekend would be good for us to.

What weekend can you all meet shall we say a Sunday?


----------



## oscar1 (May 3, 2012)

Sunday's are good for oscar, any date


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

Any Sunday in July i can do apart from the 15th


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

Re: Cockapoo gathering!! 
There has been some talk on this forum of some of us getting together for walk with our fury friends from the Midlands area but a date hasn't been arranged. 
I am going to Cannock Chase on Sunday 15 July at 11am to walk Molly, my year old Cockapoo. If anyone would like to join me, maybe you could send a message to let me know? 
The address is
Cannock Chase Visitor Centre (Marquis Drive)
Hednesford
Cannock
WS12 4PW 
www.visitcannockchase.co.uk


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi Sally, Unfortunately the 15th i am busy would have loved to have been there.


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Deb, thanks for your reply.
I live just outside of Stafford so maybe if you fancy meeting for a walk one of the days, let me know. I can always come to Lichfield, know it quite well as I lived there for 24yrs! Sally


----------



## ArchieH (May 6, 2012)

Oh no! We r all doing Rosie's Walk on Sunday - we would have loved to be there!

http://www.rosieshelpinghands.org/walk/ - if you would like to come along!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Showells said:


> Hi Deb, thanks for your reply.
> I live just outside of Stafford so maybe if you fancy meeting for a walk one of the days, let me know. I can always come to Lichfield, know it quite well as I lived there for 24yrs! Sally


Hi Sally, Would love to meet up with you. I have a 18 month old cockapoo called Roscoe who is lovely with other dogs. I am pretty flexible with time and day so let me know when would suit you.


----------



## Arrem (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a bit of info for those who may be interested.
A meet up has been arranged for West Midlands based members of the Cockapoo Club of Great Britain. I'm sure any Poo owners here will be welcomed.
Details as follows. 
Meet at 11am on Saturday August 11th at Clent Hills. The meeting point is Nimmings Wood Car Park. There are accessible parking spaces (5) Plus an accessible toilet and a café which serves light snacks and drinks, apparently including some of the best bacon butties for miles around!
Here is a link to venue information;
http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/clent-hills/


----------



## BertieBassett (Sep 18, 2011)

sorry cant do this sunday the 15th as taking bertie to devon would love to meet another time tho.

As for the 11th aug clent hills I will be able to make that. look forward to it.


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

deb said:


> Hi Sally, Would love to meet up with you. I have a 18 month old cockapoo called Roscoe who is lovely with other dogs. I am pretty flexible with time and day so let me know when would suit you.


Hi, I've got a busy week coming up and go away Friday for 5 days. Would you be able to make Monday 30 July? If thats ok, let me know where is best to meet you in Lichfield, I can be there anytime to suit you. Sally


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

Arrem said:


> Here's a bit of info for those who may be interested.
> A meet up has been arranged for West Midlands based members of the Cockapoo Club of Great Britain. I'm sure any Poo owners here will be welcomed.
> Details as follows.
> Meet at 11am on Saturday August 11th at Clent Hills. The meeting point is Nimmings Wood Car Park. There are accessible parking spaces (5) Plus an accessible toilet and a café which serves light snacks and drinks, apparently including some of the best bacon butties for miles around!
> ...


That would of been great but I'm away then!! Next time hopefully.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Showells said:


> Hi, I've got a busy week coming up and go away Friday for 5 days. Would you be able to make Monday 30 July? If thats ok, let me know where is best to meet you in Lichfield, I can be there anytime to suit you. Sally


Hi Sally, That would be great. If we say 11am on woolies old car park which is now b and m car park at 11am we could have a walk in beacon park or stowe pool. Let me know if this is good for you. Looking forward to seeing you. Best wishes Deb.


----------



## Showells (Mar 21, 2012)

deb said:


> Hi Sally, That would be great. If we say 11am on woolies old car park which is now b and m car park at 11am we could have a walk in beacon park or stowe pool. Let me know if this is good for you. Looking forward to seeing you. Best wishes Deb.


Hi Deb, that's brilliant, Molly and I will really look forward to that. I'll meet you by the toilets. 
Don't know whether I've told you about Molly? She will be 14 months old when we meet; she's black and white and looks like butter wouldn't melt!!! Lol
See you on 30th then. 
Sally


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Showells said:


> Hi Deb, that's brilliant, Molly and I will really look forward to that. I'll meet you by the toilets.
> Don't know whether I've told you about Molly? She will be 14 months old when we meet; she's black and white and looks like butter wouldn't melt!!! Lol
> See you on 30th then.
> Sally


Hi Sally, That will be lovely see you both soon. Deb and Roscoe.


----------

